

Microsoft is currently developping 10 different applications to do the same damn thing - edw519
http://www.secretgeek.net/sync_live.asp?

======
johns
Saying that all of those apps are the same is a naive interpretation of the
services. There's overlap, but that's because a lot of those products started
out with disparate purposes and are now being consolidated (Groove+FolderShare
is a large part of the current version of Live Mesh). They're iterating on the
same idea and realizing a grander solution, albeit very slowly.

------
Flemlord
To be fair, most of them don't work very well.

------
serhei
... no! Then instead of 10 committees of 20 people, they'll have 1 godawful
app designed by 1 ginormous committee of 200 people!

------
nertzy
Reminds me of joelonsoftware's recent Architecture Astronauts post.

A relevant quote:

"The hallmark of an architecture astronaut is that they don't solve an actual
problem... they solve something that appears to be the template of a lot of
problems. Or at least, they try. Since 1988 many prominent architecture
astronauts have been convinced that the biggest problem to solve is
synchronization."

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/05/01.html>

------
DanielBMarkham
Misleading article.

To say sychronizing files from your PDA to your Ford is the same as sharing
folders on the web? That's a bit of a stretch.

Could there be some kind of uber- sharing-synchronization program? Beats me.
Seems like there are a lot of market segments and problems. Why would we want
one, big, bulky product that does a gazillion different types of
synchronization?

You see, Microsoft gets it both ways. They write the product that does
everything, people bitch about enterprise apps. If they write a dozen niche
products that are somewhat similar, people bitch about duplication.

For me? I'm a big Groove fan, even if they did cut the crap out of the
features to make it less competitive with their other stuff.

